# Hotspot



## patriotsboy12 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi,
I am trying to use my computer as a hotspot for my room, but I can't find a program that works. I have tried Wifi Hotspot Creator, but it doesn't seem to work. I am trying to find a program that uses a wired internet connection and uses my computer as a wireless router. Wifi Hotspot Creator has the option to use the wired connection, but it doesn't work. Please help me find a program.


----------

